
How to make a racist AI without really trying - Impossible
http://blog.conceptnet.io/posts/2017/how-to-make-a-racist-ai-without-really-trying/
======
logifail
When I got to the 'NAMES_BY_ETHNICITY = {' section I wondered whether it's
really the AI's that racist or something else!

